# Was bringt das Modelljahr 2007 ???????



## DHRenne (17. Juli 2006)

was bringt das jahr 2007 ?  

Welche Spekulationen, Gerüchte und Fakten gibt es schon? Ist was zu den Fully-Varianten bekannt (XC) ??


----------



## Flok (17. Juli 2006)

Hat staabi nichtmal geschrieben, dass es eine weitere Entwicklung von tourentauglichen Freeridern (=Torque) geben wird? Also ich schätze mal auf neue Torque Modelle. Zudem könnte mal das Spectral erscheinen, dann hätte Canyon auch einen Carbon-Mtb Rahmen im programm (wie bei anderen längst üblich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (18. Juli 2006)

DHRene schrieb:
			
		

> was bringt das jahr 2007 ?



Nunja, in erster Linie mal das Spectral 

Vielleicht gibt's dann noch ein Carbon Hardtail und einen kleinen Freerider ?


----------



## wagmacX (18. Juli 2006)

Hoffentlich keine Fox Parts


----------



## thto (18. Juli 2006)

wagmacX schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich keine Fox Parts


na ja auf jeden fall besser als magura in der vergangenheit oder auch manitou ..... ROCK SHOX oder FOX rocken meiner Meinung


----------



## FrankyB (18. Juli 2006)

Sooo schlecht sind die Fox auch nich....das Ansprechverhalten der Talas ist immer noch Spitzenklasse, gut, ein paar RP3 hatten Probleme....aber das trifft andere auch! Ich bin immer noch Fox-Fan!


----------



## wagmacX (18. Juli 2006)

Ich war auch mal zufrieden, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, in dem ich mich mich mit dem "Service" auseinander setzten musste aber ergal - ich will nicht spamen, ich sag zu dem Thema nichts mehr!


----------



## DHRenne (18. Juli 2006)

wagmacX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war auch mal zufrieden, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, in dem ich mich mich mit dem "Service" auseinander setzten musste aber ergal - ich will nicht spamen, ich sag zu dem Thema nichts mehr!



Ist ja übel gelaufen mit dem Fox-Dämpfer. Bei den meissten ´06 Varianten wurden ja zum Glück RS-Dämpfer verbaut. Sicherlich wird das auch in ´07 so erhalten bleiben.

Gibts denn schon Details zum Versuch vorhandene Fehlerstellen, die es ja scheinbar bei den ´06er Modellen gab, zu beseitigen ? (ablösender Aufdruck/Decal, Wasser im Rahmen usw.)


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juli 2006)

Wasser im Rahmen? Wovon sprichst du?


----------



## DHRenne (18. Juli 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Wasser im Rahmen? Wovon sprichst du?




Hab jetzt schon von Einigen gehört bei denen nach Regenfahrten nen halbes Glas Wasser (nach entfernen der Sattelstütze und umdrehen) aus dem Rahmen lief.


----------



## n70tester (18. Juli 2006)

hast aber bei jedem Bike, wenn du keine Schrauben in der Flaschenhalteröffnung hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juli 2006)

In jedem Rahmen sind Löcher drin, also kommt in jeden Rahmen Wasser rein. Aber wen stört das? Der Rahmen ist aus Alu und die Lager sind (sollten) gefettet sein. Und wenn man es weiß kann man das Wasser doch auch rauslaufen lassen.


----------



## DHRenne (18. Juli 2006)

...wer zum Teufel fährt denn ohne die Schrauben der Trinkflaschenhalterung? 

Da darf ja wohl nach ner Regenfahrt kein halbes Glas Wasser aus dem Rahmen kommen, wenn man es umdreht. Spätfolgen für Rahmen/Kurbel/Hinterbaulagerung sind da ja wohl nicht auszuschließen. Sollte Wasser im Rahmen nicht ablaufen? 

Also ich hatte in meinem Hardtail noch nie (bemerktes) Wasser....kann wohl nicht wünschenswert sein, es sei denn die Flasche ist leer und man hat Brand!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juli 2006)

Canyon Rahmen haben wie so ziemlich alle MTB-Rahmen am Tretlager u. an den Kettenstreben kleine Löcher, durch die Wasser abläuft.
Möglicherweise war bei den von dir angegebenen Personen grade noch etwas Matsch über den Löchern, sodass das Wasser nicht gleich abgelaufen ist.

Ganz nachvollziehen kann ich aber nicht, wie da so viel Wasser reinkommen konnte (wenn's denn stimmt), ist mir noch mit keinem MTB passiert, so auch nicht mit dem ES6. (und ich fahre durchaus öfters mal im Regen)


----------



## Trailsucker (18. Juli 2006)

das wasser is doch hier nicht das problem. was glaubst du was dieses halbes glas wiegt. unmöglich damit noch vernünftig den berg hoch zu kommen^^


----------



## n70tester (19. Juli 2006)

ich hatte auch nen neues Bike, aber da waren keine Schrauben in den Halten drin und ich hatte es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht gesehen. Bei der ersten Inspektion sagten Sie mir, dass da fast nen halber Liter Wasser rausgeflossen ist.

Also bei mir ist nichts abgelaufen und ich war nur auf der Straße unterwegs....


----------



## Gefahradler (20. Juli 2006)

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen...
Ich fändes es gut, wenn Canyon mehr Farbe in Form von ELOXAL ins Spiel bringen würde, nicht immer das Einheits-Schwarz und Silber. Es gibt soo tolle Farben.
Des weiteren wäre es nicht verkehrt, bei den Freeride und Enduro-Modellen endlich mal Steckachsen auch hinten zu verbauen, um die Fahrstabilität und Steifigkeit zu erhöhen.
Bei den Rennradmodellen würde ich mir wünschen, dass die neuen SRAM Gruppen mit ihren innovativen Neuerungen verbaut werden. Ok, etwas fehl am Platz, aber wer sich für Bikes interessiert, dem dürften Rennräder doch auch in einer gewissen Weise gefallen, zumal ja auch manchmal Technologien übernommen werden.. Schaut euch mal die SRAM Force an, sehr edel!
Für das Torque wäre es super, wenn es ein zwei Modelle mit RS Lyric oder sogar Totem gäbe.
Das wars mal fürs erste von mir, was würdet ihr euch so wünschen? (PS: Der Hersteller liest sich das durch und reagiert vielleicht sogar auf euere Wünsche!)

Gruss Gefahradler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcfr (20. Juli 2006)

Ich wünsche mir Lieferzeiten < 3 Wochen und einen genauen Liefertermin, dass man planen kann.


----------



## thto (20. Juli 2006)

Gefahradler schrieb:
			
		

> Das wars mal fürs erste von mir, was würdet ihr euch so wünschen? (PS: Der Hersteller liest sich das durch und reagiert vielleicht sogar auf euere Wünsche!)
> 
> Gruss Gefahradler



ich glaube die 2007er modelle sind bestimmt schon geplant, oder ?


----------



## Wuudi (20. Juli 2006)

Geplant ?

Die sind schon seit LANGEM bestellt und bereits in Arbeit...


----------



## thto (20. Juli 2006)

yepp


----------



## mstaab_canyon (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

um noch auf Wünsche zu reagieren ist es leider zu spät. Wir müssen unsere Ausstattungen bereits zu einem Zeitpunkt festlegen, an dem Ihr noch nichts von den neuen Teilen zu sehen bekommen habt.

Aber keine Sorge, ich glaube das das 2007er Modelljahr ein besonders gutes wird. Schließlich haben wir den Ehrgeiz, die Räder jedes Jahr noch besser zu machen 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wuudi (20. Juli 2006)

@Michael:

Dass das rot aber eine geile Farbe ist und gut ankam habt ihr aber schon auf der Eurobike 2005 gesehen  da war noch Zeit 

P.S. Bitte nicht zuuu gut, dann muss ich wieder ein neues kaufen


----------



## Didi123 (20. Juli 2006)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Aber keine Sorge, ich glaube das das 2007er Modelljahr ein *besonders *gutes wird.


Cool, ein XC7 bitte...!


----------



## DHRenne (20. Juli 2006)

Yo, ich nehm auch ein XC7 !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ist es richtig (wie ich es in der Bestellhotline erfahren habe), dass die ´07er Modelle ab Oktober bestellbar sind ????


----------



## Wuudi (20. Juli 2006)

VOR-bestellbar


----------



## DHRenne (20. Juli 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> VOR-bestellbar




Achso? Bringt denn die "Vor"-Bestellung Punkte bei der Auslieferung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (20. Juli 2006)

würd mich über die neue louise(die mit dem rotenzeugs drin)freuen 
ach und nen ES6 

bringt das vorbestellen denn was? liegts dann schon unterm weihnachtsbaum?


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juli 2006)

DHRene schrieb:
			
		

> Achso? Bringt denn die "Vor"-Bestellung Punkte bei der Auslieferung?


Man ist halt dann erst-gereiht.

Risiko geht man ja keins ein, kann ja jederzeit bis 2 Wochen nach Lieferung die Bestellung abändern oder stornieren.


----------



## DHRenne (21. Juli 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Man ist halt dann erst-gereiht.
> 
> Risiko geht man ja keins ein, kann ja jederzeit bis 2 Wochen nach Lieferung die Bestellung abändern oder stornieren.




Ja klar, aber wann wird bei ´ner Vorbestellung die Lieferung erfolgen?

@mstaab

Vielleicht kann M. Staab ja was zur offiziellen Veröffentlichung der neuen Modelle sagen? Termin steht doch mit Sicherheit schon fest.


----------



## Didi123 (21. Juli 2006)

DHRene schrieb:
			
		

> ...Termin steht doch mit Sicherheit schon fest.


Der Termin steht bestimmt schon fest, nur weiß man noch nicht so genau, wie lange der sich dann noch verzögern wird...  

Sorry Michael, kleiner Scherz...!

Im Ernst, ich denke, man kann sich am 06er Jahrgang orientieren...
Einige haben da schon im November (?) vorbestellt, als die ersten Previews veröffentlicht wurden, z.B. XC Preview vom 25.11.05.
Ich hab' erst kurz vor Weihnachten bestellt, als der (PDF-)Katalog fertig war! 
Der Katalog war dann, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, auch das offizielle "Go" für den Verkauf. Dürfte so Mitte Dezember gewesen sein...
Geliefert wurde dann ca. KW 05, müsste aber noch mal nachsehen...


----------



## Wuudi (21. Juli 2006)

Manche wurden schon in KW01 bzw. KW52/2005 ausgeliefert...


----------



## DHRenne (21. Juli 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Termin steht bestimmt schon fest, nur weiß man noch nicht so genau, wie lange der sich dann noch verzögern wird...
> 
> Sorry Michael, kleiner Scherz...!
> 
> ...




Hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an. Also werden die neuen Modelle voraussichtlich erst im Dezember vorgestellt ??  

Dachte, dass man vorher schon mal die Modelle vorstellt, hinstichtlich Ausstattung und Optik und dann die Bestellmöglichkeit später folgt !?


----------



## Didi123 (21. Juli 2006)

DHRene schrieb:
			
		

> Dachte, dass man vorher schon mal die Modelle vorstellt, hinstichtlich Ausstattung und Optik und dann die Bestellmöglichkeit später folgt !?


Erste Vorstellung war auf der Eurobike im August/September, die "vorläufig endgültigen" Specs samt Preisen gab's dann im oben angeführten Link.


----------



## Wuudi (21. Juli 2006)

Hier werden sie vorgestellt: 31.08-03.09.

http://www.eurobike-exhibition.de/html/de/zahlen_fakten/zeiten_preise/zeiten_preise.php


----------



## DHRenne (21. Juli 2006)

Jetzt nochmal die Frage an M. Staab, *bekommt Canyon bei den 2007er Modellen das Problem mit den sich ablösenden Schriftzügen auf dem Rahmen hin?*   

Ablösende Decals wären für mich nen Grund doch kein ´07er Canyon zu kaufen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (21. Juli 2006)

Was erwartest du dir für eine Antwort ?

1) Nein das kriegen wir leider nicht hin
2) Wir versuchen es hinzukriegen
3) Natürlich kriegen wir das hin 


Was glaubst du wohl wird Staabi dir antworten ?


----------



## thto (21. Juli 2006)

2.)


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2006)

am besten solche potentiellen kunden ignorieren.


----------



## rumblefish (21. Juli 2006)

Hab grade aus zuverlässiger Quelle erfahren das sie das hinbekommen


----------



## DHRenne (21. Juli 2006)

.....was soll´n das?

Is ja wohl ´ne legitime Frage !! Wenn ich für 2 T keinen anständigen Rahmen mit haltenden Schriftzügen erwarten kann, dann möcht ich auch kein potentieller Kunde sein.

Muss man das bei Canyon hinnehmen ohne darüber zu reden ????


----------



## jensg (21. Juli 2006)

DHRene schrieb:
			
		

> Is ja wohl ´ne legitime Frage !! Wenn ich für 2 T keinen anständigen Rahmen mit haltenden Schriftzügen erwarten kann, dann möcht ich auch kein potentieller Kunde sein.
> Muss man das bei Canyon hinnehmen ohne darüber zu reden ????



Natürlich muss man "sowas" bei Canyon genauso wenig hinnehmen wie bei anderen Marken.

Aber das macht deine Frage und den "Ton" nicht besser/sinnvoller.

Ja, Canyon hat wohl bei den 2006er Modellen zum Teil Probleme mit den Schriftzügen.

Aber mal im Ernst, wenn du Canyon nicht mal zutraust so ein Problem für die Kunden bei denen es jetzt auftrat und natürlich erst recht für die neuen Modell in den Griff zu bekommen, solltest du dir wohl überlegen ob du wirklich ein Canyon willst.
Du scheinst denen ja recht wenig zuzutrauen. 

Ein MTB für 2kEUR ist ja wohl auch eine emotionale Entscheidung, das kauf ich mir doch nicht bei ner Firma die ich für komplett inkompetent halte....

Gruss Jens, der mit seinem Canyon nach wie vor SEHR zufrieden ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHRenne (21. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre gab´s das Problem schon bei den ´05er Modellen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juli 2006)

DHRene schrieb:
			
		

> Is ja wohl ´ne legitime Frage !! Wenn ich für 2 T keinen anständigen Rahmen mit haltenden Schriftzügen erwarten kann...
> 
> Muss man das bei Canyon hinnehmen ohne darüber zu reden ????


Passiert sogar bei 5000,- Euro-Bikes --> siehe Specialized... 




			
				DHRene schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich nicht irre gab´s das Problem schon bei den ´05er Modellen.


Nicht direkt -- es gab laut Forum teilweise Lackprobleme, meines und das eines Freundes sind davon aber absolut nicht betroffen.


----------



## braintrust (21. Juli 2006)

die leute, bei denen die schrift abgeht kannste an einer hand abzählen...mach mal nich son fass auf


----------



## DHRenne (22. Juli 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> die leute, bei denen die schrift abgeht kannste an einer hand abzählen...mach mal nich son fass auf



Wieso mach ich ein Fass auf, das war ´ne legitime Anfrage. Kann mir nich erklären, warum Du jeden hier mit nem knappen Kommentar blöd anmachst. 

Die genauen Reklamationszahlen kennen wir wohl beide nicht, ...auch egal. Mir geht´s nur darum, bei der Auswahl des nächsten Bikes möglichst viele Informationen zu bekommen, auch Neagtive. Ich glaube, dass die Foren hier sicherlich auch zum Informationsaustausch gedacht sind. Hole mir auf jeden Fall als nächstes nen ´07er Canyon.......hab nämlich sehr sehr viel positives und teilweise verliebtes gehört.... 

....also mach mal nich son Fass auf  !!!!


----------



## braintrust (22. Juli 2006)

hrhr
fällt son ablösen nicht unter garantie bzw kann man das nich umtauschen?


----------



## Monsterwade (23. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht ist 2007 sogar mal die Werkstatt-Hotline erreichbar.


----------



## DHRenne (23. Juli 2006)

Also, wie sieht denn nun mein neues 2007er XC7 oder ES7 aus?

Wird es, wie bisher, schwarz sein, mit ner Fox-Gabel und nem RS-Dämpfer oder was ?? An der Optik wird doch wohl hoffentlich nicht viel verändert !!!


----------



## fda (24. Juli 2006)

Mein neues Canyon HT 2007 sieht wie folgt aus:

Carbon-Rahmen, 2007er XTR und Mavic Crossmax SLR
Preis 2900 


----------



## rochus (25. Juli 2006)

WAHNSInn,
jetzt bin ich nach 4 monatiger radsuche auf canyon gestoßen, habe 3 tage in diesem forum verbracht und mich in das esx7 in xl verliebt, und jetzt sind alle modelle drumherum und mittendrin ausverkauft,...
werde bei canyon bleiben und mich in die warteschlange 2007 einreihen,...
macht es sinn erste test abzuwarten, und evtl. änderungen von seiten canyons zum vorteil machen, oder sind die bikes fertig und gehen so raus wie in fernost bestellt? 
wenn test kommen, wann kommen die?
wann darf z.B. bike ein canyon 2007'er testen?
sicherlich vor erscheinungsdatum,...
sind denn nach der eurobike auch schon mal photos da?
bzw. wer hinfährt, bitte photos machen und posten,...!
ich schaff`s dieses jahr leider nich!

rochus


----------



## rochus (25. Juli 2006)

und übrigens, wheeler bringt 2007 das "ramp",
war ein photo vom gardasee in der bike, sieht sehr geil aus,...
werde dann canyon und wheeler abwägen, oder ein 2005 fusion "freak",...

in freudiger erwartung,

rochus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (25. Juli 2006)

würde wenn die 2007er modelle feststehen die ausstattung abwägen und wenn sich diese und geometrie an 2006 orientieren schon sehr früh bestellen , denke das ESX7 oder ESX8 ist für 2006 ne sehr gute wahl gewesen ....


----------



## fone (26. Juli 2006)

tests brauchst du nicht abzuwarten, wenn die kommen ist die warteschlange meist schon recht lang. geändert wird da eh nix.


----------



## braintrust (26. Juli 2006)

und die tests werden eh gewonnen


----------



## Quellekatalog (26. Juli 2006)

Ja, nach der Eurobike gibt's Fotos.


----------



## cos75 (26. Juli 2006)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, nach der Eurobike gibt's Fotos.


Ein Minifoto gibts schon mal in der neuen Freeride vom Torque FRX. 200mm Federweg und RockShox Totem.


----------



## Chris G (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

was zu hoffen bleibt, ist das Canyon nicht wie andere Hersteller komplett auf den Carbon-Tripp aufsattelt. Vor allem nicht bei den TOP-Bikes vom Schlag eines RC9 wäre es für mich eine Katastrophe, wenn der Rahmen komplett aus Carbon besteht.

Des Weiteren würde ich gerne die XTR 2007er Parts an den Bikes sehen wollen. Vor allem die neue Kurbel und den Umwerfer. Das Schaltwerk soll ebenfalls sensationell sein...

Auf jeden Fall bin ich schon gespannt, wie die Bikes aussehen werden. 
Apropos Aussehen... Gedeckte Farben in sandgestrahlter Ausführung bleiben hoffentlich im Programm, da ich "affig" lackierten Bikes nichts abgewinnen kann 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## DHRenne (26. Juli 2006)

Chris G schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> was zu hoffen bleibt, ist das Canyon nicht wie andere Hersteller komplett auf den Carbon-Tripp aufsattelt. Vor allem nicht bei den TOP-Bikes vom Schlag eines RC9 wäre es für mich eine Katastrophe, wenn der Rahmen komplett aus Carbon besteht.
> 
> ...




...sehe ich auch so!!

Hinsichtlich Farbgestaltung bleibts hoffentlich bei geilem Schwarz / Silber, mit nem roten Canyon könnte ich optisch nix anfangen. 

Vermutlich wird Canyon auch wie z.B. Trek, Bergamont und Rocky Mountain mehr auf Carbon setzen. Canyon steht hier genauso im "Gewichtswettbewerb" wie andere Hersteller, daran wird man nicht vorbeikommen. Hoffe aber, dass dies nur die Highend-Varianten trifft. Fraglich ist für mich nur, ob diese Bike so alltagstauglich sind, wie sich das viele wünschen.


----------



## Chris G (26. Juli 2006)

DHRenne schrieb:
			
		

> "Gewichtswettbewerb"



Hallo Gemeinde,

"Gewichtswettbewerb" ist das eine, Vernunft und Zuverlässigkeit ist das andere.
Eine Carbonschwinge ist noch akzeptabel, wie bei RM, aber ein kompletter Carbonrahmen ist absolut daneben.

Wir sollten nicht vergessen, dass diese Bikes fürs Gelände gebaut sein sollen.
Es mag sein, dass durch entsprechende Rahmengestaltung der Rahmen leichter bzw. steifer werden kann, was man aber beim Gewichtsersparnis bedenken muss, ist die nicht zu unterschätzende Schlagfestigkeit.

Ich habe ein S-Works Matrix-Rahmen von vor 10 Jahren, an dem man keine Sturzspuren oder sonstige Beschädigungen sieht auch von größeren Brocken.

Ich glaube, dass man soetwas von einem Carbonrahmen nicht erwarten kann. Dieser sieht schon stellenweise nach einem Monat schlimmer aus. 
Wenn ein Teamrahmen eines Markenherstellers nach einem Rennen Ermüdungserscheinungen aufweist, wird dieser eifach getauscht. Diese Option steht uns leider nicht zur Verfügung.

Ich hoffe deshalb auf die Vernunft von Canyon.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## rochus (26. Juli 2006)

Chris G schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> "Gewichtswettbewerb" ist das eine, Vernunft und Zuverlässigkeit ist das andere.
> Eine Carbonschwinge ist noch akzeptabel, wie bei RM, aber ein kompletter Carbonrahmen ist absolut daneben.
> ...



das seh ich genauso,...sicherlich gehen die erfahrungswerte bei dem einen zu pro carbon und beim anderen zu contra, ich denke ein rc von canyon verträgt eine carbon-variante, aber alle anderen mit einem "e" sollten dabei ausgelassen werden,...wenn man überlegt wie gräßlich es aussehen kann, wenn eine carbon-sattelstütze bricht,...







jedenfalls gibt es keinen grund nicht aus unser alle alu zu setzen,...
das weiß canyon, keine frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (26. Juli 2006)

Chris G schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem nicht bei den TOP-Bikes vom Schlag eines RC9 wäre es für mich eine Katastrophe, wenn der Rahmen komplett aus Carbon besteht.



Gerade beim RC 9 und bei dem Top Race HT würde sich doch Carbon am besten machen, an welchen Bikes denn sonst?

Warum nicht komplett aus Carbon? Was sollte deiner Meinung nicht aus Carbon sein und warum?


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Juli 2006)

Ich bezweifle, dass ein Carbonrahmen weniger robust ist als ein gleichschwerer Alurahmen...
...die Wandstärken bei letzteren sind extrem gering.

(und jetzt bitte nicht wieder deswegen zu jammern beginnen: wer einen wirklich robusten Rahmen will, soll sich halt einen billigen, schweren kaufen!)


----------



## Chris G (26. Juli 2006)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade beim RC 9 und bei dem Top Race HT würde sich doch Carbon am besten machen, an welchen Bikes denn sonst?
> 
> Warum nicht komplett aus Carbon? Was sollte deiner Meinung nicht aus Carbon sein und warum?



Hallo Quellekatalog,

das habe ich in meinem zweiten Beitrag geschrieben. Eine Carbon-Schwinge ist ok. Der gesamte Rahmen sollte es nicht werden.
Beim Rennen kann man nicht zimperlich sein und deshalb muss der Rahmen mehr als eine Saison überstehen, vor allem wenn man Hobbyfahrer ist.
Gerade deshalb finde ich Carbon fehl am Platz. Metal-Rahmen sind schlagfester.

Und beim besten Willen muss ein Bike mit dem man auch bergab Gas geben möchte nicht unter 10 kg wiegen. Viel wichtiger ist die Gewichtsersparnis bei Rädern.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Juli 2006)

Chris G schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade deshalb finde ich Carbon fehl am Platz. Metal-Rahmen sind schlagfester.


So, sind sie das? Bei gleichem Gewicht...?


----------



## Chris G (26. Juli 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> So, sind sie das? Bei gleichem Gewicht...?



Etwa nicht? Her mit den Beweisen 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Juli 2006)

Du hast hier Dinge behauptet, ich habe nur eine Frage (bzw. jene Behauptung _infrage_) gestellt.

Also, her mit den Beweisen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris G (26. Juli 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast hier Dinge behauptet, ich habe nur eine Frage (bzw. jene Behauptung _infrage_) gestellt.
> 
> Also, her mit den Beweisen...



Hallo Flo,

am besten auch unter Punkt 9 lesen. Ist zwar kein direkter Vergleich mit Fotos, aber für den Anfang reicht es 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rahmenwerkstoff

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## braintrust (26. Juli 2006)

zum thema farbe: so eine schöne kombi wie beim RM ETS X-50 (weiß-grün) würde mir schon gefallen an einem ES(X)


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Juli 2006)

Chris G schrieb:
			
		

> am besten auch unter Punkt 9 lesen. Ist zwar kein direkter Vergleich mit Fotos, aber für den Anfang reicht es
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rahmenwerkstoff


Finde ich nicht überzeugend.

...erinnere mich dunkel an einen Schlagfestigkeitstest in einer Bike-Zeitschrift, wo sie aktuelle Carbon-HT-Rahmen auf einem EFBe-Prüfstand (oder so ähnlich) getestet haben. Fazit des Tests: aktuelle Carbonrahmen stehen Alu-Pendants in Bezug auf Schlagfestigkeit in nichts mehr nach.

Hast du schon mal einen 1300g Alurahmen in der Hand gehabt? Glaube mir, bei den Wandstärken kannst du keine große Robustheit erwarten...
Habe mein ES6 letztens etwas kräftiger gegen eine Säule gelehnt, jetzt habe ich eine kleine Delle im Oberrohr...


----------



## Chris G (27. Juli 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du schon mal einen 1300g Alurahmen in der Hand gehabt? Glaube mir, bei den Wandstärken kannst du keine große Robustheit erwarten...
> Habe mein ES6 letztens etwas kräftiger gegen eine Säule gelehnt, jetzt habe ich eine kleine Delle im Oberrohr...



Hallo Flo,

naja nur den Rahmen nicht aber den Rahmen + dazugehörige Parts machen mein jetziges Bike, welches ich seit 10 Jahren fahre aus.
Es ist ein Matrix-Rahmen (Aluverbindung).

Bisher keinerlei Probs. Genau die gleiche Erwartungshaltung habe ich an neue Rahmen. 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## cos75 (27. Juli 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Minifoto gibts schon mal in der neuen Freeride vom Torque FRX. 200mm Federweg und RockShox Totem.


Muss mich korrigieren. Ist kein Foto, sondern eine Zeichnung (ist so klein, dass man es kaum erkennt). Optik ist die gleiche wie beim jetzigen Torque. Wenns ein FRX gibt, dann gibts bestimmt auch ein FR.

Bin mal gespannt wie das neue ESX wird, bzw. ob's das weiterhin noch gibt. Vermutlich wird man sich wieder ein neuen Bike kaufen wollen, wenn man die neuen Bikes sieht


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Juli 2006)

Chris G schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> "Gewichtswettbewerb" ist das eine, Vernunft und Zuverlässigkeit ist das andere.
> Eine Carbonschwinge ist noch akzeptabel, wie bei RM, aber ein kompletter Carbonrahmen ist absolut daneben.
> ...



Na da spricht ja scheinbar ein absoluter Fachmann. Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mal mit jemandem unterhalten, der ein Scott Scale, Genius oder Ransom in der Carbonvariante fährt. Der lacht sich wahrscheinlich tot ob solcher an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Äußerungen....


----------



## Chris G (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

lasse mich sehr gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## GT_Frodo (29. Juli 2006)

Chris G schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> "Gewichtswettbewerb" ist das eine, Vernunft und Zuverlässigkeit ist das andere.
> Eine Carbonschwinge ist noch akzeptabel, wie bei RM, aber ein kompletter Carbonrahmen ist absolut daneben.
> ...



Wenn Ihr keine Carbon-Rahmen mögt, dann kauft sie doch einfach nicht.

Aber wenn Canyon meint welche anbieten zu müssen, um mit Diversifikation im Produktportfolio den Markt abzuschöpfen, dann ist das aus Herstellersicht nur nachvollziehbar.
ABer sie werden nie ausschließlich auf Carbon gehen, also sei beruhigt. 

Außerdem gibt es Carbonrahmen mittlerweile auch schon seit zig Jahren.


----------



## Chris G (29. Juli 2006)

GT_Frodo schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem gibt es Carbonrahmen mittlerweile auch schon seit zig Jahren.



Hallo,

das stimmt. Jedoch würde ich einen Carbonrahmen nur von einem Hersteller kaufen, bei dem eben solch ein Rahmen bereits seit zig Jahren gebaut wird und deshalb mittlerweile Erfahrungen mit diesem Werkstoff gesammelt wurden, z.B. bei Scott.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Angostura (29. Juli 2006)

Moin alle zusammen (speziell die Carbonfraktion),

zum Thema Haltbarkeit kann ich hier meine eigenen Erfahrungen beisteuern. Ich bin bis zu diesem Jahr ein Kestrel CSX Carbonhardtail gefahren. Insgesamt ca 10 Jahre. Mit diesem Rad war ich mehrfach am Gardasee, im Engadin, Rocky Mountains. Ebenso habe ich mit leider das eine oder andere mal ordentlich hingelegt. An Spuren gab es die üblichen Lackkratzer und ähnliches, aber definitiv keine Dellen oder gar Risse. Bei Wunsch poste ich ein paar Detailphotos. Ein gut gemachter Carbonrahmen steht einen Alurahmen meiner Meinung in nichts nach. Es ist kein neues Carbonrad geworden, weil die Preise einfach unveschämt hoch sind. Ein Grand Canyon Ultimate ist da meine Schallmauer. Aus diesem Grunde hoffe ich für alle, dass Canyon in das Carbonhardtailgeschäft einsteigt und die Preise ein wenig drücken kann. 

Das ist meine Erfahrung

Gruss

Angostura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rochus (31. Juli 2006)

wie wäre es an der stelle mal wieder mit einem einwurf von canyon`s seite?
zum thema carbon und vorbestellen, bzw. vorabphotos auf der homepage,
vielleicht heizt das die diskussion auch wieder bissl an

rochus


----------



## löösns (31. Juli 2006)

@cos75: also ich denke schon, dass es ein foto ist in der freeride...! die umlenkung scheint mir aber modifiziert zu sein. die totem find ich persönlich nicht gerade der hammer, die juicy 7 würd ich gegen die code tauschen und ich glaub sowieso nicht, dass dies das endgültige modell ist... freu mich auf die eurobike!


----------



## braintrust (1. August 2006)

hat von euch denn keiner einen scanner? würds auch gerne mal sehen


----------



## thto (1. August 2006)

au ja dat wäre fein


----------



## DaMudda (1. August 2006)

Was bringt 2007? Auf jeden Fall eine um 3% höhere Mehrwertssteuer - von der auch Canyon betroffen ist - bei 2000,- EUR kein unwesentlicher Betrag von immerhin 60,- EUR => Canyon wird teurer oder die Ausstattung wird schlechter oder es wird unsichtbar an Qualität gespart!??! 

Die Farben find ich sehr gediegen - hauptsache nichts knallig buntes und das Aufkleberproblem ist mir auch egal - weil die kommen eh runter - schön dezent!! Bloss nicht überlackieren!! Der Lack himself darf allerdings schon halten!! Ansonsten gibts ja an der Ausstattung nichts zu meckern...


----------



## löösns (1. August 2006)

hab nen kack scanner... aber das gröbste ist ersichtlich. 

glaubt ihr, das ist eine "endgültige" version? mit juicy 7? und auf der kurbel steht auch kein xt, vorbau, sattel etc. scheinen mir auch identisch mit den 06 modellen zu sein... glaubt ihr nicht auch, da kommen noch neuere teile ran? 
ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass das ding extrem geil zum fahren ist. aber eben, natürlich etwa 75%dh 25% uh, so wie ich das einschätzen kann, wobei das jetzige bei etwa 60/40 liegt...? man darf auf jeden fall wieder einmal mehr gespannt sein!


----------



## anturner (3. August 2006)

fda schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neues Canyon HT 2007 sieht wie folgt aus:
> 
> Carbon-Rahmen, 2007er XTR und Mavic Crossmax SLR
> Preis 2900 




Au ja da bin ich dabei..Fahre ein F10SL und bin sowas von zufrieden....

So ein HT muss sein - stealth look


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. August 2006)

Hallo,

das Bild in der Freeride des neuen Torque FRX ist eine (Photoshop-) Montage. Das Original gibt es erst auf der Eurobike zu sehen . Natürlich ist die Ausstattung auf dem Bild auch nicht korrekt. So wird das Rad keine Juicy 7 sondern eine dem Einsatzzweck adäquate Bremse haben und auch nicht mit einem Dreifachkettenblatt ausgestattet sein, sondern mit Einfachkettenblatt und einer vernünftigen Kettenführung.

Generell haben wir schon einige Änderungen im Spec und auch bei den ein oder anderem Rahmen, aber ich bitte um Verständnis dafür, das ich da vor der Eurobike nicht zu sehr ins Detail gehen will. Das Carbonhardtail ist ja nun wirklich kein Geheimnis mehr.

Zur Bestellbarkeit: die neuen Bikes waren ja schon im Modelljahr 2006 früher orderbar als in der Saison 2005. Und das wird zum Modelljahr 2007 noch etwas früher möglich sein.

Weniger als 4  Wochen bis zur Eurobike, die Spannung steigt. Auch bei mir, freue mich immer auf die ersten Reaktionen auf die Bikes, an denen wir schon monatelang gearbeitet haben.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Reispfanne (3. August 2006)

Endlich mal Worte von unserem Herrn und Gebieter. Das sind doch mal schöne Nachrichten, freut man sich glatt noch mehr auf die Eurobike ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (3. August 2006)

Ankündigung des F10 Carbon HT in der neuen MTB 09/06  Beilage zur Eurobike , ausstattungsvarianten RACE + MARATHON .....


----------



## Wuudi (3. August 2006)

was kost ?


----------



## thto (3. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> was kost ?


mein vermutung, denke der einstieg leigt bei mind. 1499 euro
TT


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. August 2006)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> das Bild in der Freeride des neuen Torque FRX ist eine (Photoshop-) Montage. Das Original gibt es erst auf der Eurobike zu sehen . Natürlich ist die Ausstattung auf dem Bild auch nicht korrekt. So wird das Rad keine Juicy 7 sondern eine dem Einsatzzweck adäquate Bremse haben und auch nicht mit einem Dreifachkettenblatt ausgestattet sein, sondern mit Einfachkettenblatt und einer vernünftigen Kettenführung.
> 
> ...



Ich kann ja nachvollziehen, dass die Hersteller bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt nicht gleich mit Einzelheiten über neue Bikes herausrücken. Es wollen ja noch so viele wie möglich 2006er Modelle verkauft werden. Nur: sowohl in der Bike als auch in der Mountainbike - neueste Ausgaben 09/06 mit Eurobike-Spezial Beilagen - sind die neuesten Modelle z. B. von Specialized, Scott usw. abgebildet und es wird schon relativ ausführlich über die Neuigkeiten berichtet. Warum befinden sich eigentlich die einschlägigen Magazine schon im Besitz dieser Informationen, während selbst die Händler dieser Hersteller auf Nachfrage keine Auskunft geben können (oder dürfen) und auf "kurz vor oder nach der Messe" vertrösten. Die Händler müssen sich doch völlig bescheuert vorkommen, wenn ein gut informierter Kunde bereits mehr weiß als sie selbst. Da wird meines Erachtens nach diese nicht nachvollziehbare Geheimniskrämerei völlig ad absurdum geführt!


----------



## Wuudi (3. August 2006)

Mehr 

Ein Carbon-HT mit Ausstattung unter dem aktuellen GC Comp macht IMHO Null Sinn, also sind wir schon bei 1.299 - dann noch der Carbon-Aufpreis...


----------



## Christian_74 (3. August 2006)

Ich berufe mich lieber auf offiziele Infos vom Hersteller als von inoffizielen Gerüchte-Fischerei von Magazine. Da gibt es ein großer Unterschied. Es werden viele Gerüchte und Vor-Infos gedruckt, nur um die Ersten zu sein, die darüber berichten. Die Abbildung des Photoshop-Torque ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (3. August 2006)

Ich habe letzer Woche ein Prototyp eines Carbon-HT von Stevens gesehen (inclusive neue XT-Gruppe). Obwohl Carbon mich nicht so anmacht, fand ich das Rad ziemlich gut aussehend. 

Bin gespannt, ob Canyon sich mit den HT so freilich und innovativ wie mit den F10-RR bewegt oder ob er sich den aktuellen Aluminiumrahmen ähneln wird.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. August 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich berufe mich lieber auf offiziele Infos vom Hersteller als von inoffizielen Gerüchte-Fischerei von Magazine. Da gibt es ein großer Unterschied. Es werden viele Gerüchte und Vor-Infos gedruckt, nur um die Ersten zu sein, die darüber berichten. Die Abbildung des Photoshop-Torque ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür.



Nun ja, das mag für das abgebildete Torque zutreffen. Bei den Bildern in der Bike ist jedoch klar erkennbar, dass es sich um Originalfotos handelt. Und die neuen Specialized-Bikes (in dem Fall das neue Enduro S-Works) sind die Tester der Bike sogar schon gefahren ...


----------



## cos75 (3. August 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, das mag für das abgebildete Torque zutreffen. Bei den Bildern in der Bike ist jedoch klar erkennbar, dass es sich um Originalfotos handelt. Und die neuen Specialized-Bikes (in dem Fall das neue Enduro S-Works) sind die Tester der Bike sogar schon gefahren ...


Naja, Specialized ist da etwas extrem. Da stehen ab September schon viele 2007er Modelle in den Shops rum. Klar das die dann schon vorher in den Zeitschriften auftauchen müssen.


----------



## Wuudi (3. August 2006)

Außerdem präsentiert Specialized nicht exklusiv auf der Eurobike, sondern hat schon vor einiger Zeit "Zuhause" präsentiert...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. August 2006)

Hallo,

bevor hier der Eindruck entsteht, Freeride hätte sich das Torque FRX im Photoshop selbst zusammengebastelt. Das Bild stammt schon von uns. Gibt gewisse Gründe, warum wir das neue Rad (und auch den neuen Carbonrahmen in der MOUNTAINBIKE 09/06) bisher nur als Photoshop-Bild rausgeben und noch nicht als Originalbild. Sagen wir, wir möchten uns einfach noch nicht zu früh in die Karten schauen lassen 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Christian_74 (3. August 2006)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bevor hier der Eindruck entsteht, Freeride hätte sich das Torque FRX im Photoshop selbst zusammengebastelt



Hat auch niemanden behauptet.

Grüße

Christian


----------



## braintrust (3. August 2006)

hrhr klingt sehr gut :>
hat vllt einer die neue MB oder B schon und könnte mal dieses vorabbild vom carbon-HT posten?!


----------



## fitze (3. August 2006)

@Michael: Also das die Torque-Palette dieses Jahr in Richtung Freeride ausgebaut wird wurde ja schon früher bekanntgegeben. Was mich aber viel mehr interessiert: Gibt es noch zu den 2006ern vergleichbare Modelle mit denen man auch den Berg hoch kommt?

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Quellekatalog (3. August 2006)

@ Staabi, oder ist es noch nicht 100%ig sicher, *wann *das neue Carbon HT kommt?

btw: gibt es das Spectral überhaupt schon?


----------



## Chris G (3. August 2006)

fitze schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es noch zu den 2006ern vergleichbare Modelle mit denen man auch den Berg hoch kommt?
> 
> MfG
> Tobi



Hallo Tobi,

der war gut  

Mich würde viel mehr interessieren, ob dem Carbon-HT die TOP-Ausstattung vorbehalten bleibt, oder ob es auch noch die Alu-Variante mit XTR-Gruppe geben wird. Schließlich kann und will nicht jeder diesen Aufpreis nur für ein anderes Rahmenmaterial hinlegen. Bei Speci wird beides Angeboten, was ich sehr gutr finde.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMudda (3. August 2006)

Wann äußert sich Canyon mal zur höheren Mehrwertssteuer und wie dieser begegnet wird, d.h. wo gespart wird bzw. obs teurer wird?!
Ich weiß, das interessiert euch alle nicht - ihr habt ja schon wasser wollt...ABER ICH NOCH NICHT!!!!


----------



## Chris G (3. August 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:
			
		

> Wann äußert sich Canyon mal zur höheren Mehrwertssteuer und wie dieser begegnet wird, d.h. wo gespart wird bzw. obs teurer wird?!
> Ich weiß, das interessiert euch alle nicht - ihr habt ja schon wasser wollt...ABER ICH NOCH NICHT!!!!



Hallo DaMudda,

ich befürchte das Canyon als einer der wenigsten Hersteller Dir nicht die Möglichkeit einräumen wird das Bike noch mit 16% MwSt zu kaufen.
Bei anderen Herstellern kannst Du noch 2006 die neuen Bikes kaufen und so die MwSt sparen.

Habe gehört, dass bei Canyon die neuen Modelle aber erst Anfang 2007 an die Kunden ausgeliefert werden und deshalb alle Kunden, egal wie schnell Du bist, mit 19% belastet werden.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. August 2006)

Hallo,

vorab. bergauftaugliche Torques wird es natürlich wieder geben. Das ist ja gerade das fasznierende an den Torque Serie, das die Bikes so tourentauglich sind.

Carbon HTs: Lasst Euch überraschen.

Umsatzsteuer: Das ist gar nicht so einfach, weil es ja schlicht Eckpreislagen gibt. Wir haben da aber denke ich eine gute Lösung gefunden.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## DaMudda (3. August 2006)

Und die wäre???


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. August 2006)

Hmm,

sorry, wenn ich jetzt schon unsere Preisgestaltung für das Jahr 2007 verraten wollte hätte ich es geschrieben 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## DaMudda (3. August 2006)

Na da bin ja mal gespannt - Canyon ESX7 nur 2058,97 EUR ... YEAH!! 
Hoffe nur es wird nicht an der Ausstattung oder Qualität gespart!! Dette darf nich sein wa?!





PS: Dieses Schwellenpreisgehabe nervt eh - kein intelligenter Mensch lässt sich davon beeindrucken. Und: Was will mit dem einen Cent zurück wenns irgendwas,99 kostet. Glatte Preise wäre mit lieber!! 2000,- EUR und fertig!! Dann hat man auch nicht immer dieses Geklimper auf Täsch von dem man sich nichts mehr kaufen kann. Was kostet heute noch 1 Cent?


----------



## Quellekatalog (3. August 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:
			
		

> Na da bin ja mal gespannt - Canyon ESX7 nur 2058,97 EUR ... YEAH!!
> Hoffe nur es wird nicht an der Ausstattung oder Qualität gespart!! Dette darf nich sein wa?!




Rechenexperte?

Edit: richtiges Ergebnis lautet 2050,698...


----------



## fitze (3. August 2006)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> vorab. bergauftaugliche Torques wird es natürlich wieder geben. Das ist ja gerade das fasznierende an den Torque Serie, das die Bikes so tourentauglich sind.



 Schön, vermutlich ein Neukunde mehr. Ich hoffe doch auch das die neue 36 Talas und der DHX Air 5.0 erhalten bleiben? Aber vermutlich wird das auch noch nicht verraten, richtig?  

MfG
Tobi


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. August 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Schwellenpreisgehabe nervt eh - kein intelligenter Mensch lässt sich davon beeindrucken.


Doch, nur ist einem das halt nicht bewusst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. August 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> hrhr klingt sehr gut :>
> hat vllt einer die neue MB oder B schon und könnte mal dieses vorabbild vom carbon-HT posten?!



Bild in der MB ist leider viel zu klein, um irgendetwas an Details genau erkennen zu können. Gabel scheint die neue Fox zu sein. Und sieht schweineschnell aus ...


----------



## sharpe (4. August 2006)

na da haben wir es doch
eine kleine Meldung in der Bike zu den Eurobike news
Canyon bringt 2007 einen F10 Hardtailrahmen, das Gewicht soll bei 1230g liegen.
Leider ohne Angabe der Rahmengröße, vielleicht kann Staabi da Aufklärung leisten


----------



## DaMudda (4. August 2006)

Das mit dem Ergebnis stimmt - da die Mehrwertssteuer ja auf den Netto-Preis ohne MWST.erhoben wird - der reale Zuwachs beträgt demnach keine 3% (wie von mir fälschlicherweise behauptet-ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil) sondern lediglich 2,58 % auf bisherigen Brutto-Preis. Kaufmännisch gerundet wäre der neue Preis also 2050,70 EUR was ich als Preisgestaltung tatsächlich begrüßen würde!!
Die Teuerung ist natürlich unserer neuen Regierung zuzuschreiben und in keinster Weise zu begrüßen!!


@ Quellekatalog : Sehr gut aufgepasst - bekommst ein Bienchen ins Muttiheft! ;-)


----------



## Christian_74 (4. August 2006)

@sharpe, die Angaben und Fotos von den Bikes sind meistens in Größe M.


----------



## thto (4. August 2006)

hi, wäre superklasse, wenn jemand auf die eurobike fahren sollte, dieser viele PICS und Infos in den thread stellen könnte..........


----------



## toblerone80 (5. August 2006)

stimmt es das canyon ein bike mit 200mm fw 2007 rausbringt?
hab was gelesen von wegen rfx, oder ist das nur ein gerücht. 
eigentlich fehlt im produktspektrum ja noch ein bike das weniger tourentauglich, aber dafür mehr dh- und bikeparktauglich ist als das torque. 

grüsse chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rochus (5. August 2006)

mannomann,
jetzt steigt die ungedult langsam,...
wünschte die eurobike wäre schon da und dieser graue august endlich rum,...
und dann noch der ganze winter, bis endlich das neue bike bestellt werden kann,... wie lange dauerts denn so, falls ich sagen wir mal anfang dezember bestellen würde,... ich hoffe doch nicht länger als mitte januar, oder liege ich da falsch?
ich finde ein rfx muss gar nicht her, canyon sollte lieber bei den erprobten modellen bleiben und diese noch qualitetiver und ausgereifter machen,...
carbon müsste nicht sein, aber sicher wegen dem wettbewerb, und nur wenn man anfängt, kann man auch besser werden,...
ich werde mir trotzdem ein es7 holen, mwst. hin oder her,

macht geile bikes, dann kauf ich mir auch eins :  )


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. August 2006)

toblerone80 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt es das canyon ein bike mit 200mm fw 2007 rausbringt?
> hab was gelesen von wegen rfx, oder ist das nur ein gerücht.
> eigentlich fehlt im produktspektrum ja noch ein bike das weniger tourentauglich, aber dafür mehr dh- und bikeparktauglich ist als das torque.
> 
> grüsse chris



in der letzten Freeride war ein prototype vom "Torque FRX" drin, steht was von 200mm hinten und totem vorn drin, dämpfer sieht nach DHX aus, aber die 3´fach kettenblätter sollte man sparen, an nem FR braucht man einfach kein großes kettenblatt! dann lieber in der mitte ein 36´er, aber mal sehn wie es in serie geht?! sieht auf jeden fall gelungen aus...................


----------



## toblerone80 (6. August 2006)

> aber die 3´fach kettenblätter sollte man sparen, an nem FR braucht man einfach kein großes kettenblatt!



Bin ganz Deiner Meinung. Aber bei dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, was man von Canyon gewohnt ist sollte es kein Problem sein ne Kettenführung mit 2 Kettenblätter nachzurüsten. Ich fahr momentan noch RM ist mir aber eigentlich zu teuer. Naja warte jetzt mal auf die Eurobike und dann schau ich mir alle neuen Rahmen mal an.


----------



## Trollobaby (6. August 2006)

FR-Sniper schrieb:
			
		

> in der letzten Freeride war ein prototype vom "Torque FRX" drin, steht was von 200mm hinten und totem vorn drin, dämpfer sieht nach DHX aus, aber die 3´fach kettenblätter sollte man sparen, an nem FR braucht man einfach kein großes kettenblatt! dann lieber in der mitte ein 36´er, aber mal sehn wie es in serie geht?! sieht auf jeden fall gelungen aus...................


denke ich auch, dreifach kettenblatt ist an so einem Bike total fehl am Platz.
24 /36 /Bashguard und ne schaltbare Kefü und fertig, sonst kann man ja garnicht richtig fahren weil man bergab alle drei meter anhalten muss um die Kette wieder aufs Kettenblatt zu legen. Passiert mir schon andauernd mit meinem ES, das die Kette nach einer ordentlichen Abfahrt unten ist, obwohl ich immer vorne auf dem Mittleren und hinten auf mittig, eher aber einen kleineren Gang fahre. Neulich ist mir die Kette sogar über das größte Kettenblatt nach ausßen gesprungen, ist ehrlich gesagt nicht so ein tolles Gefühl wenn man meerkt das die Kette auf dem Schuh aufschlägt.


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. August 2006)

naja war ja ein prototype, kann in serie anders sein! 
@Trollobaby ich muß dir wiedersprechen 24/36 ist teilweise bergauf nicht optimal! ich fahre wenn es richtig steil wird 22 vorn und 34 hinten und wünsch mir manchmal noch ein 20 vorn! 
mal schauen wie das gerät in serie geht!


----------



## User129 (6. August 2006)

wurde doch schon gesagt, dass das nicht so bleibt.



			
				mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ist die Ausstattung auf dem Bild auch nicht korrekt. So wird das Rad keine Juicy 7 sondern eine dem Einsatzzweck adäquate Bremse haben *und auch nicht mit einem Dreifachkettenblatt ausgestattet sein, sondern mit Einfachkettenblatt und einer vernünftigen Kettenführung*.


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. August 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> wurde doch schon gesagt, dass das nicht so bleibt.



hab auch nur die letzte seite gelesen, schau ja hier nur ab und an rein  

aber einfachkettenblatt heist ja wieder nicht uphill-tauglich! schade wäre interessantes rad gewessen


----------



## toblerone80 (6. August 2006)

jetzt hab ichs auch entdeckt. schau mal auf seite 4 ist das bild und die aw. aber wenn das mit photoshop beaerbeitet wurde, heisst das echt noch gar nix. also muss man noch bis zur eurobike warten.
die spannung steigt -bei mir zumindest- da ich mir endlich ein neues bike zulegen will. hoffentlich ist ne umwerfermontage im nachhinein möglich, oder wer weiss vielleicht gibts ja auch ne rohloff serienmäßig. 

so jetzt hab ich aber genug spekuliert. werde mich jetzt wieder brav hinsetzen und fein  abwarten...


----------



## Trollobaby (6. August 2006)

@fr-sniper: gebe dir da natürlich vorkommen recht, wünsche mir oft auch ein 20er anstatt eines 22 an meinem ES. Wollte nur sagen, dass das, wenn man drei Möglichkeiten im betracht zieht (dreifach, zweifach + bashguard+Kefü, einfach+kefü+bashguard) dann zweifach das beste ist, 24/36 hatte ich nur genannt, da ich mich am Truvativ Shiftguide orientierte, bei dem das soweit ich weis die optimalste Kombi ist, da du sonst auch beim größeren auf 34 oder 32 runtergehen muss wenn du 22 oder 20 fahren willst, und dann muss du strampeln wie gescheuert, weiß aber nicht wie das mit anderen schaltbaren Kefü aussieht.

Aber einfach wäre ja wohl der größste Schwachsinn, wie war das mit touren und abhilltauglichkeit?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. August 2006)

20er?

http://www.mountain-goat.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (7. August 2006)

bevor hier weiter sinnlos über irgendwelche ausstattugen diskutiert wird, lest bitte zuerst den ganzen thread durch! dürfte ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt sein, oder? vor allem wenns euch interesseirt. und wenn nicht, müsst ihr auch nichts von euch geben. 
wie man lesen kann, gibts torques mit ähnlichen eigenschaften wie 06 also bergauf und bergab und noch eine etwas härtere varienate mit einfach und kefü. und sowieso, wir könner hier eh nichts tun, als dumme spekulationen abzulassen, oder auf die eurobike zu warten. 
und falls ihr mal ein canyon haben werdet, könnt ihr es immer noch umändern...


----------



## toblerone80 (7. August 2006)

weiss echt nicht warum du dich da so aufregen musst.


----------



## Christian_74 (7. August 2006)

Schlechtes Wochenende gehabt? Montagsmuffel?


----------



## User129 (8. August 2006)

mich würde mal eher interessieren was an dem uphill tauglichen Torque noch geändert werden könnte? 
sicher die ganzen 07 Komponenten aber wird sich da noch etwas im Rahmen ändern andere Hinterbaukinematik?

hm  : )


----------



## Trollobaby (8. August 2006)

@lööns: geh erstmal richtig [email protected], das entspannt


----------



## Quellekatalog (8. August 2006)

Wie sieht es bei den RR aus? Kommt schon ein Renner mit Disc....?


----------



## aemkei77 (8. August 2006)

mit doppeldisc vielleicht?





DAS ätte ich auch gerne, 2 mal 210 Gustl


----------



## Trollobaby (9. August 2006)

wo ist eigentlich das Rennrad mit Scheibenbremse geblieben, dass letztes Jahr auf der Eurobike vorgestellt wurde, sollte das nicht in Serie gehen, oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## Wuudi (9. August 2006)

It was a prototype....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (9. August 2006)

mich nervt nur, wenn alle 10 beiträge wieder sowas kommt wie "ich hab das torque frx gesehn, gibts da auch noch was berauftaugliches?" und dann antwortet staabi und andere auch und dann kommt wieder die selbe frage, obwohl sie schon etwa 3 mal beantwortet wurde. ich fänds halt schön, wenn nicht jeder mal den titel eines threads lesen und dann einfach mal ohne vorher zu lesen seine frage reinschreiben würde. 
sorry, wenns zu aggro rüberkommt. nervt mich einfach und ihr dürft das ruhig wissen.

und @trollobaby: dann geh ohne spass alkohol haben und sag mir nicht, wenn ich zu kacken hab. solche kommentare zb braucht das forum auch nicht.


----------



## Quellekatalog (9. August 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> mit doppeldisc vielleicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte jemand 2mal 210er Gustav M brauchen, dann macht er eindeutig echt arg etwas falsch.


----------



## Trollobaby (9. August 2006)

:d ...


----------



## Trollobaby (9. August 2006)

Trollobaby schrieb:
			
		

> und @trollobaby: dann geh ohne spass alkohol haben und sag mir nicht, wenn ich zu kacken hab. solche kommentare zb braucht das forum auch nicht.



Ich habe auch ohne Alkohol Spass, weil mir das Biken ganz doll viel Spass macht und mir nicht auch das noch schönsaufen muss. 
Mein persönlicher Tipp für Dich: [email protected] muss man mindestenz 1 x täglich


----------



## Moi (10. August 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> bevor hier weiter sinnlos über irgendwelche ausstattugen diskutiert wird, lest bitte zuerst den ganzen thread durch! dürfte ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt sein, oder? vor allem wenns euch interesseirt. und wenn nicht, müsst ihr auch nichts von euch geben.
> wie man lesen kann, gibts torques mit ähnlichen eigenschaften wie 06 also bergauf und bergab und noch eine etwas härtere varienate mit einfach und kefü. und sowieso, wir könner hier eh nichts tun, als dumme spekulationen abzulassen, oder auf die eurobike zu warten.
> und falls ihr mal ein canyon haben werdet, könnt ihr es immer noch umändern...



Ich bin leider Analphabet. Kannst du bitte den Fred mit verschiedenen Stimmen vertonen, so wie ein Hörbuch. Dann müsstest du dich auch nicht mehr so ärgern.


----------



## aemkei77 (10. August 2006)

> Sollte jemand 2mal 210er Gustav M brauchen, dann macht er eindeutig echt arg etwas falsch.



wieso? musss man was brauchen um es zu wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (10. August 2006)

Du olter Poser !


----------



## CQU (10. August 2006)

Hallo Leute, was glaubt ihr, wird Canyon eine weitere Neuauflage des Yellowstone für 2007 angehen oder bauen die ein völlig neues Bike in diesem Segment?

Viele Grüße CQU


----------



## DaMudda (11. August 2006)

Mir persönlich hat das Yellowstone - zumindest farblich noch nie gefallen - passt aber leider zum Namen. Die 1000EUR Klasse ist ja durchaus ein Segement das hart umkämpft ist - wobei das Canyon schon ein guter Deal ist, man sollte nur alternative FarbCombos anbieten....

@lööns: Nimm endlich den Stock aus deim A....  - das muss doch wehtun?! ;-) Wir wollen doch hier alle ein wenig Spass haben, ernst sein können/müssen wir doch woanders?! Fühl dich nicht immer gleich angepisst!!


----------



## Moi (11. August 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:
			
		

> @lööns: Nimm endlich den Stock aus deim A....  - das muss doch wehtun?! ;-) Wir wollen doch hier alle ein wenig Spass haben, ernst sein können/müssen wir doch woanders?! Fühl dich nicht immer gleich angepisst!!


 
Genau meine Meinung


----------



## braintrust (11. August 2006)

will nen es7 mit der 07er fox talas rlc und magura louise mit den roten "ventilationsteilen"


----------



## löösns (11. August 2006)

schon gut. vielleicht können wir das rumgehacke jetzt mal beenden und alle die trotzdem noch das bedürfnis rumzuhacken haben die versteckten agressionen an der kleinen schwester oder am teddy auslassen? danke.


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. August 2006)

Na gut, dann will ich mal weitermachen mit dem OT... 



			
				braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> will nen es7 mit der 07er fox talas rlc und magura louise mit den roten "ventilationsteilen"


Was mich schon seit längerem irritiert, ist die hier im deutschen Forum übliche, seltsame Verwendung des Wortes "nen".
"Nen" kann ja wohl nur eine Kurzform für "einen" sein. 

Was heißt also: 
"Ich hab mir _nen_ neues Bike gekauft"
"Ich hab mir _einen _neues Bike gekauft" 

Richtig hingegen wäre beispielsweise:
"Ich hab mir _nen _neuen Schlauch gekauft"
"Ich hab mir _einen _neuen Schlauch gekauft"


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. August 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, dann will ich mal weitermachen mit dem OT...
> 
> 
> Was mich schon seit längerem irritiert, ist die hier im deutschen Forum übliche, seltsame Verwendung des Wortes "nen".
> ...



Viel interessanter finde ich, dass hier einige Leute so schreiben wie sie zu Hause in ihrem Dialekt sprechen. Oder das Abkürzungen verwendet werden, mit denen ich zumindest nichts anfangen kann. Ist wahrscheinlich die junge Generation, die sich nur noch so artikulieren kann. Darüber einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen würde sicherlich interessante Einsichten ergeben!


----------



## braintrust (11. August 2006)

lol 
also "nen" ist so zu sehen wie im englischen das "the" also ein wort, mehrere bedeutungen bzw verwendungszwecke


----------



## DHRenne (11. August 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, dann will ich mal weitermachen mit dem OT...
> 
> 
> Was mich schon seit längerem irritiert, ist die hier im deutschen Forum übliche, seltsame Verwendung des Wortes "nen".
> ...




...also "nen" is defintiv alternativ zu gebrauchen. Also für "einen", "ein", "eine" usw.

Ick versteh den Braintrust da schon, kann aber natürlich auch auf Grund der regionalen Verbundenheit sein ?!

Man das sind Probleme, ich hab zur Zeit andere.....will jetzt mein neues ES7 oder XC7 sehen und endlich wissen was da dran ist.

Vielleicht ist das Teil ja mit den brandneuen XTR-Komponenten ausgestattet und hat die neue Fox dran, das wärn burner !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KampfkazzZ (13. August 2006)

Ich erwarte von der neuen Saison gar keine neuen Rahmen oder so (Im Bereich von ES und ES-X). Ich bin gespannt, ob sie eine Art über-ES-X mit der Lyric aufbauen. Aber die Gabel viel passt wohl viel besser an ein Torque... 
Im Prinzip steckt dahinter nur der Wunsch nach der Gabel wie der Pike mit dieser genialen Mission Control (ja, Mission, nicht Motion). Das wär was feines: nicht lange kurbeln müssen, um die Gabel abzusenken, sondern: klick klick, fertig!


----------



## RonnyS (15. August 2006)

Ja Kampfkazzz ...und mit den neuen Mavic Crossmax ST sowie
AVID CORE (vier Kolben)....aber welcher "Dämpfer" ???


----------



## KampfkazzZ (15. August 2006)

Avid Core? Oh ja, klingt sehr gut! Obwohl, bei Bremsen warte ich aber lieber, bis man aus einigen Erfahrungsberichten weiß, ob sie was taugen oder nicht. Die Juicy7 wird ja mit neuen Rotoren ausgestattet, mit denen die bisherigen Unannehmlichkeiten hoffentlich der Vergangenheit angehören werden. Da Avid auch zum RockShox/Sram-Riesenverein gehört, bin ich da äußerst zuversichtlich, dass sie das hinbekommen haben.

Dämpfer... bist du mit dem Pearl3.3 nicht zufrieden? Mir gefällt der kleine Verstellhebel mit der Möglichkeit des klassischen Lockouts sehr gut. Offen fand ich ihn wunderbar sensibel, und in der einstellbaren Mitte - naja, eben gut einstellbar! Ich schnippse lieber einmal gegen einen kleinen Hebel, um die Dämpferperformance einzustellen, als mich auf einen Kompromiss einzulassen (SPV und ähnliches). Das ist sicherlich auch eine Frage der persönlichen Vorliebe. 
Muss aber ganz offen gestehen, dass ich noch keinen anderen Dämpfer ausgiebig testen konnte. 
Sollte es dämpferseitig zu nem Wechsel kommen, hoffe ich nur, dass es nicht wieder ein Fox-Produkt wird. Nichts gegen die Leistung, aber nach ein paar haarsträubenden Geschichten über Toxoholics möchte ich dann doch lieber was anderes. Wartungsintervalle, die bezahlt werden müssen, haben zwar alle Dämpfer, aber woanders gabs noch keine Klagen...  

KampfkazzZ


----------



## KampfkazzZ (15. August 2006)

Ach, und noch ne Kleinigkeit Offtopic:

RonnyS, weil ichs gerade an deinem Fahrrad entdeckt habe: Du hast den verstellbaren Syntace-Vorbau. 
Mal ganz ganz ehrlich: Lohnt sich das Ding? Wie oft hast du den schon verstellt? Und wenn, dann nur, um die richtige Länge zu finden, oder um das Bike und seine Fahreigenschaften ans gegebene Gelände anzupassen? 
Ich will dich damit nicht ärgern, ich überlege nämlich, ob ich auch so ein Teil brauche. Da das nötige Kleingeld nicht sonderlich lockersitzt, wüsste ich nur gerne mal, wie ein Besitzer das sieht.

Gruß,
KampfkazzZ


----------



## RonnyS (16. August 2006)

...gegenüber meinem altem HT wollte ich eine "Rückenentlastung" und die
Möglichkeit einer "Änderung" im Frühjahr -und- im Sommer zu haben, sowie
wollte ich die genaue Einstellung (meiner Vermessungsdaten) zum Bike bzw. umgekehrt (zum Body) erreichen. Deine Entscheidung ob ja oder nein würde ich auf Frühjahr 2007 vertagen.


----------



## Coil (24. August 2006)

Ontopic  ;-)

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass Canyon ein Rohloff Hardtail ins Programm aufnehmen würde.

So wie es bei Rocky Mountain den Blizzard Stahlrahmen nach wie vor jedes jahr noch zu kaufen gibt, könnte man doch ein echtes Canyon Antistressbike anbieten.

Einmal einen schönen Rahmen (ich würde mir einen mit Exzenter-Tretlager wünschen) entwickelt und gut is´....

Naja, wird wohl was für den "was bringt das Modelljahr 2008/9/10???" -Fred


Gruss, Coil


----------



## Single-Trail (24. August 2006)

mal ne frage...

warum wurden eigentlich die aufkleber geändert??

also bei den 05er bikes war an dem C vom Canyon schriftzug sone stylische flamme oder was das sein sollte... die gibts bei den 06er bikes nicht mehr  
und ich denke mal das es das auch nicht mehr bei den 07er bikes geben wird...

hier mal zum vergleich:


----------



## DHRenne (25. August 2006)

Ick zieh offiziell die Frage, "Was bringt das Modelljahr 2007??????" zurück.

Is mir egal, hab heute aus dem Sparbuch nen schickes ES6 2006 bestellt !!!!

Wollte ja eigentlich nen ES7, war aber leider nicht mehr da und bei dem Preis ..........und wer weiß wie die ´07er Modelle aussehen und welche Komponenten verbaut sind. Sicher wird man, gerade wenn man die neuen Teile auf der Eurobike sieht (neue XTR-Komponenten), hinsichtlich Ausstattung bessere Bikes haben.

Aber die Ausstattung des ES6 ist m.E. bereits für den Preis von 1.549 der Hammer !!!!


----------



## Knuffi (26. August 2006)

Wie ist das 2007 eigentlich mit den Farben, bleibt es langweilige Silber und Schwarz oder gibt es endlich mal auch im ES bereich was farbiges ? Blau wäre z.B. mal eine coole Farbe. So kurz vor der Eurobike könnte Canyon da ja schon mal die Katze aus dem Sack lassen, oder   ?

Sollte 2007 ein farbiges ES rauskommen steht ab Nov. diesen Jahres ein ES6 2005 zum Verkauf, top gepimpt mit XT-Kurbel, XT Kassette und Kette, Thomson Sattelstütze usw.

Gruß, Knuffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (26. August 2006)

ich mag schwarz


----------



## MIBO (29. August 2006)

ich mag auch schwarz, mattschwarz. Gibt auch schicke farbige Rahmen jedoch finde ich kann man mit farbigen Rahmen viel falsch machen. Schnell ist das Design dahin, und das Auge isst ja schliesslich immer (meist) mit...
Ich wollte keinen hässlichen Rahmen fahren, egal was er für tolle Werte hat. Bei schwarz kann man nicht viel falsch machen. 
Das alte canyon Logo hat mir pers. übrigens auch besser gefallen, wirkt nicht ganz so einfachund gibt dem ansich unauffälligen schwarzen Rahmen das gewisse Etwas.

Ansonsten wäre mein Wunsch ein ES9 , ähnlich wie es war, lediglich mit der neuen Fox 32 talas X Gabel.

Ob XTR oder doch lieber Sram X.0. Im Moment fahre ich ne Hone Dualcontol und finde das eigentlich ziemlich geil. Habe irgendwann mal in der bike gelesen das es die xtr auch als Dualcontrol gibt welche butterweich und extrem präzise zu schalten sei. Das dualcontrol ans ES9 kommt halte ich jedoch trotzdem für unwahrscheinlich.
Ansonsten, eher XTR oder X.0 ...was glaubt ihr?


MIBO


----------



## braintrust (31. August 2006)

also das wird ne harte wahl zwischen ESX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und ES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber sehen verdammt geil aus!


----------



## cos75 (31. August 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. August 2006)

Fesch, 

den Schriftzug finde ich aber (im Ggs. zu den 2005er u. 2006er) grauslich.

EDIT: naja, sollte man viell. erst mal in natura sehen, bzw. sich etwas gewöhnen.


----------



## braintrust (31. August 2006)

jau die schrift istn kleiner ab-turner, find ich auch.
erinnert aber so ein bissel an kona


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (31. August 2006)

weiss jemand wie endgültig diese Fotos sind? Evtl. erfahrungstechnisch aus den letzten Jahren? 
Irgendwie wirken die Fotos noch sehr nach computerbearbeitet. Der Canyon Schriftzug gefällt mir nicht so, ansonsten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wer erkennt neue Komponenten/Änderungen? Gabel beim ES dürfte die 32er Talas X sein, Schaltung wieder SRAM, Dämpfer sieht wie der alte aus, das Rahmenoberrohr ist steiler, dafür der Übezug

edit: Komplett neuer Hinterbau mit noch mehr Reifenfreiheit...hab ich grad gelesen

mehr erkennt mein ungeübtes Auge nicht, was sagen die Profis ?


----------



## Niederbayer (31. August 2006)

Der neue Schriftzug tut auch meinen Augen weh.
Ich halte es im Übrigen auch nicht für besonders geschickt jedes Jahr sein Logo und Schriftart zu ändern.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. August 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> also das wird ne harte wahl zwischen ESX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das grün finde ich ziemlich cool; ist mal was anderes. und den schriftzug finde ich gar nicht so übel, aber sähe der nicht besser aus, wenn er nach schräg oben statt nach schräg unten verlaufen würde?


----------



## MIBO (31. August 2006)

so find ich es noch viel geiler  
..wird sich zeigen welches Modell welche Farbe hat


----------



## Sisu (31. August 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> jau die schrift istn kleiner ab-turner, find ich auch.
> erinnert aber so ein bissel an kona



 ja mein erster Gedanke war auch Kona!
Also Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden, aber mir persönlich gefallen die ´05 und ´06 Modelle besser (zumindest von der Optik)..finde auch daß schwarze Bikes oftmals edler aussehen, als die farbigen/bunten!

Fehlt nur noch daß ein Modell in pink rauskommt(womöglich WXC) 

Aber wie sooft im Leben kommt es ja auch auf die "inneren Werte" an 

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## Blackwater Park (31. August 2006)

In den letzten Jahren waren die Trends ja eher Grau in Schwarz, aber ich denke mal Farben kommen allmählich wieder in Mode. Was mir auch gut gefällt sind Bikes mit ein paar dezenten Farbtupfern.


----------



## tom23" (31. August 2006)

ich finde die abfallenden Oberrohre sehr geil und die (hydrogeformten?) Oberrohrstreben.
sehr gelungen.
Farben hin- oder her, sind bestimmt wieder einfach geile Bikes (wenn die Schriftzüge halten).
Langsam echt krasse Produktpalette, oder?


----------

